# Protein bars vs Protein Shakes



## CaptainNapalm (May 10, 2010)

What is your take on protein bars as an alternative to protein shakes.  I would really prefer to supplement with these rather than weigh protein powder since it's more convenient and the bars don't taste as sweet which I can't stand in your typical weigh protein shake.  I've heard some people trash talking protein bars claiming that most of them are not of good quality.  Any thoughts?


----------



## sassy69 (May 10, 2010)

Protein bars tend to have more shit in them to hold the stuff together as a bar - so I'd go w/ protein shake - you can mix it w/ whatever and control where the calories are going. E.g. mix w/ water vs milk, add in natty PB, etc.


----------



## aja44 (May 10, 2010)

Hey Sassy,

Are there any bars that you would recommend, or even meal supplement bars for when your stuck on the go?


----------



## nni (May 10, 2010)

most protein bars are either candy bars with protein, or sugar alcohol bars with protein. there are a few that are good with a decent profile, zero impact bars being one of the most widely available.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 10, 2010)

Probably better off making your own, I bet finding a recipe is only a google away.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 10, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Protein bars tend to have more shit in them to hold the stuff together as a bar - so I'd go w/ protein shake - you can mix it w/ whatever and control where the calories are going. E.g. mix w/ water vs milk, add in natty PB, etc.


 
Agree 100% with sassy,most of the time even my shakes are just water and isolate protein to avoid unnecessary cals!


----------



## sassy69 (May 10, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Hey Sassy,
> 
> Are there any bars that you would recommend, or even meal supplement bars for when your stuck on the go?



If I'm absolutely stuck I'll carry Pure Protein. An example of when I'd carry them is when I have to fly. Along w/ a bag of almonds and some protein pancakes. And the primary reason I carry them is that I can't bring PB on the plane. My fav mobile food is protein mix + PB + water in a pudding.

Otherwise I don't like protein bars too much - they work, but they sit in my stomach like a ton of bricks later.


----------



## CharFitIns (May 25, 2010)

I love protien bars, but protien shakes are the only way your gonna get 100% of the protien you put in because as a liquid they go straight into you body where as bars have to be broken down


----------



## sassy69 (May 25, 2010)

CharFitIns said:


> I love protien bars, but protien shakes are the only way your gonna get 100% of the protien you put in because as a liquid they go straight into you body where as bars have to be broken down




I'm not totally clear what you mean here.. you can get comparable protein from either - its the additional shit that goes into protein bars to keep them in bar form and palatable that makes them less than optimal forms of nutrients.


----------



## ca_iron (May 25, 2010)

I agree on the bars, with all the additives it is crazy just read the ingredients panel on it and you will be amazed how big the list is, even from a calorie perspective they have more calories than a candy bar. 

If you want protein on the go; a bag of nuts is pretty ideal, I would also agree with making your own snack with protein mixed with it for example protein pancakes or muffins.

Beef/turkey Jerky is another option, though you need to watch the sodium here. And finally, good old fashion cheese sticks which has calcium, protein and taste awesome.


----------



## Arra (May 26, 2010)

I don't even think it is fair to compare them. Protein bars on average have 1,000 ingredients. The only times I ever eat protein bars are for times where I don't have a blender/shaker bottle, and that's only on vacations. The ones I get (met-rx big 100) are pretty good tasting, but not as easy on the stomach as I'd like. I've found this to be true of all the bars I've tried.

When it comes to bars, I'm just not a fan.


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2010)

I think one of the healthiest protein bars is Chef Jays.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 26, 2010)

Protein shake ftw.


----------



## GregW (May 29, 2010)

big difference - protein bars are usually loaded with carbs man.

if you want protein, stick to shakes.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 29, 2010)

gregw said:


> big difference - protein bars are _usually _loaded with carbs, *including lots of sugar*, man.
> 
> If you want protein, stick to shakes.



^<b><u>^


----------



## Swfl (Apr 25, 2013)

Bars all the way.i make my own and have a recipie that is amazing!  No filler other than oats and peanut butter.  On and there topped with melted chocolate but you could leave that part off if you want to.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 25, 2013)

Natural quest bars are OK. Still have sugar alcohols but they're lower in cals than most and have lots of fibre. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Protein bars have way too many carbs in them protein powder has next to none. Although a protein bar will fill you up more, a whey shake is much healthier.


----------



## CG (Apr 25, 2013)

Some of these protein bars are like having a whey shake and a snickers together. I would rather have the whey shake and a snickers personally lol


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 25, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Some of these protein bars are like having a whey shake and a snickers together. I would rather have the whey shake and a snickers personally lol



That was fantastic.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 25, 2013)

Sometimes protein bars are useful, because they are far more convenient than shakes. I do quite a bit of hiking, overnight backpacking, camping etc... protein bars are perfect for these types of activities. Otherwise I go with shakes.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Some of these protein bars are like having a whey shake and a snickers together. I would rather have the whey shake and a snickers personally lol



Thats true thats why I stay away from protein bars.


----------



## CG (Apr 26, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Sometimes protein bars are useful, because they are far more convenient than shakes. I do quite a bit of hiking, overnight backpacking, camping etc... protein bars are perfect for these types of activities. Otherwise I go with shakes.



As meal replacement and specific situations like that they make sense. Especially clif bars. Those fuckers are DELICIOUS


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 26, 2013)

the perfect snack is whey powder with oats
period


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've tried several bars and proteins. Oh yeah bars are great and quick to eat convenient. But I love Combat protein shakes. Orbit Nutrition - Buy Muscle Pharm Combat Powder Cheap! is my g2 shake!


----------



## Booby (Apr 26, 2013)

The only benefit to store bought protien bars is they are convenient to carry around when you need one...So if you need to carry bars around in a pack or car to eat go for it...But protien powders are much better quality and much better for absorption rate.


----------

